# My Brand New Nording with Custom Churchwarden Stem



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

As soon as I bought this Nording Freehand I had it sent directly to Davel at Walker Briar Works to have a custom churchwarden stem made for it. I gave Dave poetic license to do whatever he thought would look and feel best for the pipe. So here was his work and I cant wait to fire up my first bowl in it!



















So I've got me a one of a kind, totally unique, custom made Nording Freehand Churchwarden!!! What do you guys think??


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

She's a beauty! :tu


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I think it's damn awesome!! love it!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

I think it makes me want a churchwarden. More.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

That's wicked Shawn!


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Love it! Great looking pipe.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks a lot. I'd finally forgotten about churchwardens, and now you post those pictures. I'm as green as a novice Five Brothers smoker, but with envy...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

It looks outstanding Shawn. Let us know how she smokes! Truly envious!


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks good !
Reminds me of the Stanwell H.C.A. series.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

That's beautiful, Shawn! I love it!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

:jaw: GORGEOUS!!! :jaw:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

pffintuff said:


> Looks good !
> Reminds me of the Stanwell H.C.A. series.


That was exactly the pipe series that motivated me to have the stem made for the pipe!! Good Catch!


----------



## xeromz (Nov 3, 2010)

Beautiful Pipe!! You are a lucky man!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Hmmm. I was inspired by this thread and started checking out appropriately shaped Nordings the other night. Now I look, and most of them are gone. Something tells me there's going to be a few more Shawnwardens out there...


----------



## DrDave1942 (Aug 30, 2009)

Much as I would LOVE to take credit for this Churchwarden, Mike Myers is actually the artist who made everything work. He has done several very unique Churchwarden stems for Freehands and Meerschaums, all with rave reviews. He is a Master. We keep forgetting to take photos of them to post, but won't in the future. Nice work, Mike... and THANKS!!!

Dave

-----
Dave Wolff
Walker Briar Works


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Funny seeing this thread pop up this morning. I haven't smoked a pipe in months - been on a big cigar kick - but last night I decided to smoke a couple bowls while on vherf and this Nording Churchwarden the first and the only pipe of mine that I even considered. Ended up smoking 3 bowls and the pipe smoked beutifully!!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Love it, Shawn!


----------



## Monday (Aug 14, 2012)

Very nice looking pipe.. enjoy in good health!


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

She sure is purdy! I am much the same, Shawn. Got on a cigar kick and not much pipe. Started keeping my medico on hand for a bowl during lunch at work... Relax time!


----------



## johncorosz (Oct 20, 2012)

How much was the stem cost? I have several Nording that I want churchwarden stems for.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Really sweet pipe.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Funny seeing this thread pop up this morning. I haven't smoked a pipe in months - been on a big cigar kick - but last night I decided to smoke a couple bowls while on vherf and this Nording Churchwarden the first and the only pipe of mine that I even considered. * Ended up smoking 3 bowls *and the pipe smoked beutifully!!


Beautiful pipe, Shawn (why am I just now seeing this?). But three bowls of what? Come on! :ss


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

johncorosz said:


> How much was the stem cost? I have several Nording that I want churchwarden stems for.


I think it was $40 or $45 shipped from Walker Briar Works pipes



ProbateGeek said:


> Beautiful pipe, Shawn (why am I just now seeing this?). But three bowls of what? Come on! :ss


Damn Terry - that was like 2 weeks ago now... I'm thinking it might have been some Balkan Saseeni???


----------

